

The mysterious (and cool) science of icicles - jgrahamc
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/science/the-mysterious-and-cool-science-of-icicles/article23241318/

======
happyscrappy
Even cooler is hoar frost, of which I am a bit of a collector (photos).

[https://www.google.com/search?q=hoar+frost&biw=1324&bih=515&...](https://www.google.com/search?q=hoar+frost&biw=1324&bih=515&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=pxD2VI21Oc6NyAS_lIKICw&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=hoar+frost+window&revid=734315392)

